# waterproof solder glues butt connectors



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/Sopoby-Conne...sealed+connectore&qid=1577917574&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

The solder will melt from a heat gun? Sounds magical.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

southerncannuck said:


> The solder will melt from a heat gun? Sounds magical.


sheltered life.... eeeh!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

southerncannuck said:


> The solder will melt from a heat gun? Sounds magical.


It’s real


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

The "kit" has 33 of the 50,
18Ga or smaller,
which I don't have a use for...

Looking for a decent marine fuse box.
8 to 10 fuses.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Don’t think I’ve ever heard the word “ magical “ describing a solder job. Way past magical ......


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

State fish rob said:


> Don’t think I’ve ever heard the word “ magical “ describing a solder job. Way past magical ......


Goes against the laws of the marconi tesla and Edison gods.
(But if it’s holds together well it’s a welcome improvement)


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

It has been around for awhile from 3m but expensive.
This kind is actually waterproof and will do the really small electronics wire.

There is a video of how to do it (no crimping) and other suppliers on amazon >search term:waterproof solder butt connectors.

I will explain after SC states it will not work.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not a fan of them but I use them for a few projects


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> I'm not a fan of them but I use them for a few projects


Are you still working at ShallowSport?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw that video and bought them right away. Yes, solder jobs can be magical. I'm that sucker.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I only clicked on this thread because it said butt.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you still working at ShallowSport?


Nope I own a electronics company down here now. I still guide full time just fill in the off days with boat work.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

topnative2 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Sopoby-Conne...sealed+connectore&qid=1577917574&sr=8-1-fkmr0


I needed this on Monday. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I like the crimp. I crimp it. Then I give it a pull. And it stays on. And I nod my head. And do the next one. This would take that satisfying feeling away from me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> I like the crimp. I crimp it. Then I give it a pull. And it stays on. And I nod my head. And do the next one. This would take that satisfying feeling away from me.


You still crimp it then heat it up and the solder melts as the heat shrink shrinks. They are badass.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I use them, I crimp them, I love them. The only mistake I made when first using them was not intertwining the ends like in the video and then sliding the piece over the top. 

TR


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

TR. said:


> I use them, I crimp them, I love them. The only mistake I made when first using them was not intertwining the ends like in the video and then sliding the piece over the top.
> 
> TR


Just bought these as well. Glad to see I wont regret it!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I just tried them for the first time today with a live well pump. Pretty impressive connector.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

They’ll have to be outstanding to be better than what we use from Pacer Group (standard mechanical crimped butt connectors with heavy adhesive lined heat shrink tubing).

Maybe someone can enlighten me but the last time I looked ABYC does not recommend soldered connections for marine installations...


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I just re-wired trailer with them. Damn solid if you let them cool enough before tugging on them. Way better than normal crimp connectors.

Our I&E department uses these in oil and gas field for all outdoor connections.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> They’ll have to be outstanding to be better than what we use from Pacer Group (standard mechanical crimped butt connectors with heavy adhesive lined heat shrink tubing).
> 
> Maybe someone can enlighten me but the last time I looked ABYC does not recommend soldered connections for marine installations...


Probably not worth switching if what you have is working and youre used to it.

I just used these and will likely never buy butt connectors again. The process with these are quick, strong, and if your heat gun is on its game melts the solder pretty quickly. The combined strength of the heat shrink and solder seems pretty solid.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The issue with soldering wiring on boats isn't that it isn't solid... it's that on a boat underway everything is flexing and that's where a soldered connection can fail since it won't flex at all - instead it will crack with repeated flexing over time.... That's all I was referring to (and why boat industry standards say it's a no-no...).

Use whatever connections on a boat trailer you prefer... If a connection fails all that happens is you lose that light - or you pop a fuse in your tow vehicle... Electric connections that fail on a boat are a different deal entirely...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I use a version of the old “auto installer’s” twist and tape method for my butt splices. When done properly you can’t pull it apart but still has same flex as the wire itself. I use marine adhesive lined heat shrink and a little dielectric grease on the bare wired before sealing. Have boats I rigged over 20years ago with zero failed splices! For ring terminations and the like, I use unshielded terminals and adhesive heat shrink. I crimp the terminal, then tin the wire, slide heat shrink down and heat. I like to tin after crimping to avoid “cracking” the tinning. Hope this helps someone, JC


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

For ring terminations and the like, I use unshielded terminals and adhesive heat shrink. I crimp the terminal, then tin the wire, slide heat shrink down and heat. I like to tin after crimping to avoid “cracking” the tinning. Hope this helps someone, JC[/QUOTE]

JC how do you "tin" the wire?


----------

